# Rollerball Pen Sections-Plastic



## mikeycpa (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Afternoon. I'm new and it's my first post. I have the Daniel Hechter Rollink pen and one that came from Levenger that uses the same plastic rollerball section (both take standard international cartridges). I have four sections and none work. I'm wondering if replacement sections can be purchased anywhere. Thanks very much.


----------



## terryf (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

I know what you are talking about but haven't seen or heard of seperate sections being sold.

If its long enough, why not convert it to either a roller ball or fountain pen. Both sections are quite easy to source.


----------



## mikeycpa (Jun 21, 2011)

terryf said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> I know what you are talking about but haven't seen or heard of seperate sections being sold.
> 
> If its long enough, why not convert it to either a roller ball or fountain pen. Both sections are quite easy to source.


Thanks, Terry. Don't have the foggiest about how that would be done. Mike


----------

